

Always remember the about page - jp
http://labs.teppefall.com/2010/04/always_remember_the_about_page.html

======
jkincaid
And don't forget a contact Email if you want press. Phone numbers are great
too (perhaps consider one of those Google Voice widgets if you are hesitant to
put your number on the web). Oh, and if you don't want your logo butchered
it's always good to have a ri-res version available somewhere.

------
thefool
The irony is that I wasn't able to find your about me page...

~~~
wesley
It's hidden pretty well (not on the blog, have to click to their homepage
first).

<http://app.teppefall.com/about/teppefall>

(And it doesn't have much info either (when did the company start, etc))

------
gruseom
Yay, for once I idly click on some obscure thing and it turns out to be an
above-average post! That doesn't happen nearly often enough. Anyway, this one
makes at least two distinct and interesting points:

1\. Users click on a site's "About" link way more than you'd expect. (That
certainly matches what I do as a user; it's the first thing I look for if I'm
at all interested in a company or a blog.)

2\. What Facebook and Twitter really are are "human spam filters for near
real-time information". (This is a more controversial point, but an insightful
one.)

Edit: you should fix the typo ("though nobody") and perhaps also come up with
a better title so people other than a few straggling procrastinators take
notice.

------
michaelfairley
When I show up on a landing page, and there's no info about what the
website/company actually (sin number one), I immediately look for an about
page, and if I can't find one, I'm gone.

------
JacobAldridge
Made me check the logs for the site I administer (www.shirlaws.com.au) - the
About Page is #14 of 118.

This is higher than I would have expected - other content (business articles
etc) is being populated over time, so the site is almost entirely About Us and
what we do at this stage. And people still click that button to find out more.

------
th
This rings very true with me as a user. I know I've spent minutes hunting
through a particular website's navigation system looking for the non-existent
about page before abandoning the website entirely.

------
techiferous
Here are traffic stats from my blog: <http://i.imgur.com/IVr7e.png>

As you can see, my about page got a fair amount of traffic.

------
aw3c2
Don't forget to make text lines not stretch to fill the window. People with
bigger screens will be presented with hard-to-read text.

~~~
ars
Don't forget to do exactly the opposite of this.

If you don't want the text to fill the window, reduce the width of your
browser.

~~~
aw3c2
What? Long lines are hard to read. That is a fact. If you want some life
examples just go to a random news site.

My browser is fullscreen as almost all my applications are if I use them. It
would be silly to small-window it just to make a website more readable.

